# Help keep our hobby alive...



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Do you want to see more new kits in the future? You can do your part to promote the hobby for the cost of one or two model kits.

Look at this --> http://www.revell-monogram.com/make/ (I'd add more links but I couldn't find any on the other sites.)

Sponsor a group event and make a difference! 

P.S. If you have any contact info for the other manufacturers, please post it.

I posted this here because it's one of the most active parts of the Hobby Talk forum.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

What? Don't think it'll work? No comments? Think I'm a nut? (I am a nut) Come on guys... It's a few bucks and a little time. We can try, or watch passively as manufacturers slowly decide to stop production. 

Got a better idea?


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

Relax, man. When did you post this? Two hours ago? It's the weekend, and maybe people are actually outside. You'll get more responses later.

As for myself, I just belong to a Tai Chi group, they're all retired, and they don't build. 
No kids.

Steve


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry... I just feel strongly about this.


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

It's a great idea, and I think it'll work if the kids are already craft-aware. However, unless Mom or Dad do crafts at home, the kid's not going to take up the hobby unless he/she is itching to make stuff. Some kids are, some kids aren't.

Maybe it would work as an adjunct to those paint-your-pottery events. Everybody sits around making stuff: mugs and kits. 

Steve


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I "ditto" the good idea part, but have a certain doubt about using cars & planes. Kids today, ( and yesterday, myself included ) might be more interested if it were something less "mundane". More like monsters, Super Heroes, etc. Kids DO like 'In-your-face" stuff, or something bizzare (sp?). Something to really turn off Mom & Dad, and therein lies the thrill of it all. Of course I'm a 'figure' guy myself, so I just MAY be a little biased. Even something a little 'anti-establishement', Like Alfred E. Neuman. Just a thought ! ?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't seem to find links to other company "Make and Take" programs.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hmmm...what a great idea!:thumbsup: 

Read the comments at the bottom of the web page about my observation about the parents!

http://members.tripod.com/bobjacon/MakeItTakeIt2002.htm
(Sorry for the pop-up adds...my website is on a free webserver) 

MMM


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> I can't seem to find links to other company "Make and Take" programs.


Well, PL used to sponsor a bunch of M&T programs.
And RC2 is sponsoring the one at Wonderfest this year.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

My daughter is only 3, but she keeps asking me for her own model to make. I need to find a nice simple model for her to play with..heh


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MonsterModelMan, that's exactly what I'm talking about! You've done your part to promote the hobby and it looks to me like they all had a great time. 

My hat's off to you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm the coordinator of the 2005 Marin County Fair Creatures and Models Exhibit, where modelmakers from ILM judge the Creatures and Models that are submitted by modelmakers in the state of California. 

I started a "make it, take it" event last year - Dave Metzner at Polar Lights helped us out, we made the King Kong figure kit. This year, RC II has donated 24 X-Wing Fighter kits for the event. 

I've observed that kids are a bit intimidated at the sight of a kit with all the parts on the sprues, but once they start the building process, they really get into it. Glad to see that Revell-Monogram is starting a make-it take it program, too.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

More of us need to get involved with "Make and Take" activities. Hobbies like ours can help bring back things that are being lost, like patience and a sense of pride in ones work. 

We, as a people, need to spend far less time in front of the television or video game and far more time using our brains and hands to do something constructive, be it modeling or not.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

MMM, definitely a round of applause to you! I have been thinking about the feasabilty of trying to offer a model building class through our local park district. Could I possibly get some info from you about how you went about setting your event up? How were your modelers recruited? Did you publicize it? I'm assuming I'd need to contact RC2 to try to get a pricing deal on a bulk order of kits. I'm not looking to make a profit, but I'm also hoping not having to pay out of pocket. So the cost of the class should be able to be kept pretty close to actual costs. Thanks for the inspiration to look into this further.

Wayne


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Wayne and everyone else for that matter,

Here is a step by step way to set something like this up and all you have to do is be the coordinator...so to speak.

(Only recruit 10 kids or so...don't try to kill yourself with the whole neighborhood or school) It could be a boy/girl scout group, friends of your own kids, or just some of your surrounding neighbors... like I did!)

You can acquire your kits from Revell/Monogram thru Make It & Take It
http://www.revell-monogram.com/make/
...if you do the math...they are giving you 25 kits for roughly $50.00. That comes down to *$2.00* a kit. (Don't forget to add shipping.) Another *$.20* per kit. 

That is pretty darn cheap being that these kits sell for $10.00 or more each at the local hobby shop.

I would also check with RC2 to see if they would give you a deal on bagged kits specifically. What this means is that they are complete but don't come fully packaged. What you get is the kit bagged with instructions but no box. It is much cheaper for companies to offer them this way and most model companies may entertain bulk purchases in this fashion. Hey, it's worth at least to ask them...it can't hurt. 

I wish more companies would offer it the way Revell/Monogram offers it because they change their kits from time to time and keep a variety going if you do the Make It & Take It a few times.

Pizza costs $7.99 on the average for 8 slices. That is roughly *$1.00* per slice. 

I'm at *$3.20* per kid...following me so far?

Soda...buy them by the six-pack at Wally World for what... $2.50 a six-pack on sale. That is roughly *$.42* per soda can. If you buy 2 liter bottles...it becomes even cheaper.

Paper plates and napkins...minimal cost for 12-24 plates/napkins.
(Make sure that you invite the parents to enjoy the food for coming and participating. They didn't pay for their portion of the food.)

What I did was make up a flyer and gave it to exactly 4 of my neighbors and came up with 10 kids including my 2 kids. Ages were 7-12

I asked for *$5.00* per kid to cover expenses...although I had paid cost for a few of the kits ...more than $5.00 too ...others were donated by my hobby shop.

I gave the hobby shop credit on the flyer for being a sponsor to help them promote more business. I also paid for the video and any supplies like glue and sprue cutters that I can use over again anyway. This was my contribution besides my time to the cause.

Then, borrow a few tables and chairs from the neighbors or use your own. Patio furniture works well as they have an umbrella to keep the kids out of the sun...I also used a few long square tables and folding chairs that I use for parties anyway. We had it outside in the backyard to keep everyone from destroying the house. If someone has a pool, you can make it into a pool party afterwards too!

Give them alittle instruction...it helps to have already built the kit before they get started so they have something to reference or look at if they have questions. I showed an instructional video first then set them up in the back yard and cut them loose!

*VERY IMPORTANT!!!*
My only *STRONG* suggestion is to get the parents involved or you will be running around like crazy trying to help everyone and it gets tiring real fast to cover everyone ...especially the little ones. 

More importantly, it becomes quality time for the parent and kid together...something they can build from this moment forward if they've never built a kit before...Hence...a hobby is born!:thumbsup: 

This was an experience I'll never forget and I'm planning on doing another one real soon!

MMM


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _We, as a people, need to spend far less time in front of the television or video game, _


 *or internet bulletin boards*,


> and far more time using our brains and hands to do something constructive, be it modeling or not.


So, TURN OFF THAT COMPUTER AND GO BUILD SOMETHING!! :tongue:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I work in front of the computer all day. I'm always checking the board. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Same here Kit Junkie. Good thread and info. Thanks MMM for the link/outline from your personal M&T. I was unaware of the pricing specific to M&T's and would be interested in doing one in Marietta (Georgia. I think this is extremely important for the next generation.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Here is the challenge...

Don't wait! Order your kits now and set-up a date to have the event!
In fact, to make this even more interesting...why not set something up and then take plenty of pics of the event to share with the BB!

Take a step and make a difference....TODAY!

I just bought both kits individually from Revell/Monogram that they are using for the M&T so I can see how difficult they would be for the younger kids. I will build them "out of the box" and see which one would be the more popular/easier for the kids! Then I will order them in bulk and work on the flier!

[After initial inspection of the parts...both kits have about 36 parts, the Corvette will be the easier kit of the two offered. The Corvette has 16 steps including putting the stickers on. The Apache Helicopter has 27 steps with stickers. The Apache also has a bunch of very small parts that are tough for younger kids to handle and could get lost easier.]

If anyone calls or contacts RC2 about getting bulk or bagged kits...please let me know if they help or not. I just called customer service and they don't sell bagged kits or have anything for personal M&T programs. If you happen to make any progress with them...I'd be very interested in promoting Polar Lights kits!

Don't worry...I'll let you know how it goes but lets see if we can get a few M&T's going across the country....that would be cool!

Anyone game? I am!

MMM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

If you're looking for an inexpensive source for some PL models, check out M&J Variety - they handled Playing Mantis' close outs.

https://zetes.safe-order.net/cgi-mjvar/store/index.cgi?product=aurora


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Chris, thanks for the link. I think kids would be more interested in some of these kits as opposed to a car or plane. 

Wayne


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

fjimi said:


> Same here Kit Junkie. Good thread and info. Thanks MMM for the link/outline from your personal M&T. I was unaware of the pricing specific to M&T's and would be interested in doing one in Marietta (Georgia. I think this is extremely important for the next generation.


Fjimi,

So when are you considering doing your M&T? I just ordered some kits. I chose the 63 Corvette set-up...it was a pretty easy build and comes out looking really good with no paint for a snap kit! So I ordered the case.
Gotta find a good time for the neighbors and we have 3 boys new since the last time I did this...!

MMM


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

If tobacco companies can lure our children into smoking, why can't model producers ensure a future modeling generation by getting kids to want to build models?


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

BadRonald - <Smithers ringing hands> - BRILLIANT!

MMM - Unsure but will be glad to do it. I KNOW there are other Georgians to help organize a M&T. And others in same states need to (oh God, here we go) join hands & unite - it's 2 hours on Any Given Sunday! You hold the flame man ~


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't have a date set for mine yet. I'm still waiting for the Scoutmaster to get back with me. The Cub Scout meetings end when school lets out so I may have to do something different.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

BadRonald said:


> If tobacco companies can lure our children into smoking, why can't model producers ensure a future modeling generation by getting kids to want to build models?


 :dude: You ever tried to keep a model lit ? And trying to inhale you could pop a gasket ! 

LOL....the "D".


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Any other takers to my challenge?


MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

guess not...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just received my M&T package from Revell in the mail. WOW! They send you everything you need to set this up including the small screwdrivers for the car chassis. 24 bagged kits and 1 kit in the sealed box. They included posters to advertise the event with, and even a booklet of how to organize the event. 

I really wonder why PL or RC2 doesn't offer this kind of thing. It wasn't free so...they would still be offering a service to the modeling community and able to cover their costs too! If they ever do start this type of thing...someone please e-mail me with the details!

I'll post some pics of the event when I get that coordinated real soon!

MMM


----------

